# Cleaning with Ninn-Tuesday 11/11/08



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay. What neon genius decided that a stucco style paint treatment made sense IN THE BATHROOM? ON THE LAUNDRY AREA SIDE? WHERE IT IS DAMP ALL THE TIME? I had to replace the vent hose for the dryer, and it took about a week of running the dryer with no hose; so there is lint in the blasted stucco!!!!!!!!!! Now I have to dry brush the walls before I scrub them so I can paint them. I think I am going to just scrape them flat and paint. This is the most ridiculous case of poor planning I have ever seen.

(it's probably the same genius who hung pink flowered wallpaper in the kitchen. I can't stand it, it has to go, it gives me nightmares.)


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't you have to wonder about some people? Some people just have NO clue! 

I'm with you for scraping off the stucco. Not to jinx you in any way, but I'd be concerned about what they were trying to cover up by using stucco in the first place?! I hope it doesn't become an even nastier job than it appears to be already.

And pink flowered wallpaper in the kitchen? Who lived there before you? I'm pretty sure Martha wasn't even their Middle name!

Hope the nightmares end soon.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

LOL It can't be worse than green shag carpet in the kitchen. That is what I had once when I was renting a place. It was even under the stove and fridge. OMG it was horrible.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Sumer said:


> LOL It can't be worse than green shag carpet in the kitchen. That is what I had once when I was renting a place. It was even under the stove and fridge. OMG it was horrible.


I have always wondered about who would put carpet in a kitchen??? I see this on the HG channel sometimes. I hate the fact that we have carpet anywhere in our apartment. Would totally prefer wood floors.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We had orange and green striped carpet in the kitchen of one apartment. With 2 toddlers! You can imagine the rest, right? I don't REALLY have to tell you about the eggs?


----------



## rhondajk (Apr 1, 2008)

I just finished scraping textured and painted wallpaper off the ceiling of our house. There were some plaster cracks and chipped paint underneath but fixable. We bought our farm last November and after our first season of canning the wallpaper was peeling and loose, obviously they last owners didn't ever use a waterbath canner.

Rhonda


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

So, how'd it go with the stucco?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Haven't even touched it yet. Had a bit of a plumbing problem to take care of first. When I was cleaning the traps under the sink, I found that the drain pipe is not connected to anything, it just sits inside another pipe. That is not up to code, and I had to call my landlord about it. The drain is still super slow, so they are looking for tree roots in the basement to see if one is in the pipe somewhere. 

In the meantime, I did some window shopping yesterday to get some ideas on how to decorate my new place. In 20 years, I've never done anything that makes it look like we haven't just moved it. This time, I'm doing it up right! I chose curtains and pillows and throws and slipcovers and rugs and candlesticks and wall art. I had a blast! I took pix of everything I liked so I can keep it fresh in my mind. As soon as I get work, I'm getting started on decorating my home. 

You wouldn't believe the gorgeous things I found, and the low prices! I went into Home Goods for the first time and I am applying for a job there! Liz Claiborne bath sheets-the huge ones-for $5!!!! I love that store-found most of my pillows there.

I even got ideas for decorating the sun porch so that I can actually use it! I can't wait to be back to work and be able to make my house feel like a home!


----------

